# Vet visits are nightmare for my cat



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

My cat hates going to the vet! 
He growls, howls, hisses, lounges and attacks the vet. 
Our last vet used to stand at the doorway and talk to us with minimal physical exams. For Monkey's regular check-up this year we took him to another vet, just to try it out, maybe it's his usual vet that Monkey is having trouble with. Nope, it was the same. The new vet was more proactive, but due to some by-laws we couldn't help her hold Monkey so she can take urine and blood samples. She had to sedate him and then 3 people (vet and 2 vet assistants) took samples. 
I know visits to vet are important because Monkey is almost 13, and we learned firsthand that fatal illnesses can develop very quickly in cats, but he is sooooo stressed during and after the visit. It can't be good for him.
My husband and I were discussing the possibility of getting a vet who can visit Monkey at home. But then again I don't want to invade Monkey's "safe zone" with prodding and poking.
Any advice?


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

have you tried calming treats/spray/collar, such as composure, rescue remedy or feliway? It may help to calm him a little.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yulia said:


> My husband and I were discussing the possibility of getting a vet who can visit Monkey at home.


That would be my suggestion. He needs to see a vet periodically, going there is a major trauma for him. I'd at least try the home visit and see how it goes.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the only reason i'd recommend against a home visit is because i've had such horrible luck with people who come to your home. i haven't used a vet but decided against doing that because of the other awful things. i can't help thinking that anyone who runs a mobile service isn't good enough at what they do to rent an office. i could be wrong but i'm never doing it again so it doesn't matter.

i leave my carrier out so the cats can sleep in it. i put a little bed in it, they like it. then when it's time to go to the vet, i throw a treat or some food way back in it so when the cat goes in, i shut the door.

you can go one step further too, you can put him in his carrier and go outside for a short outing that isn't the vet. whether or not you want to be around other people is up to you, but i don't think that would hurt.

my older cat that i take often goes peacefully, and if she didn't, i can just pick her up and put her in it so yay but i don't know what i'd do if i had one that acted up like that.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

When I had the 26 cats, I had the mobile vet come every year and do their vaccinations and a health check exam. Our local mobile vet is great and they never miss a problem. Now I have only 11, I give my own yearly vaccines and they go to my cat vet for their rabies every three years. No one likes the vet, but mine do not act out and I trained them from kittenhood to allow me to place them into the cat carrier without a fight.

I take my cats and parrots to a vet that specializes in exotics but especially in cats and birds. Linda Stern always gives the cats the Bach Flower Remedy for calming before she examines them and it really seems to help them relax. Linda is also a holistic and naturalpath vet and if I want regular medical treatment for my cat, I need to ask for that type of treatment. She is easy to discuss things with and talk to and I recommend her whenever I have a chance. Dr Stern does not do canines in her practice.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

cinderflower said:


> i can't help thinking that anyone who runs a mobile service isn't good enough at what they do to rent an office.


I think they're angels to be willing to deal with some extremely difficult animals. And lots of them do have their own grooming locations, but also have the mobile option.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. 
Monkey travels well, he used to go visit his grandma on the holidays, he loves his carrier. It's just something that we think might have happened in his "kittenhood" (my husband rescued him from going to the pound when he was around 5 yrs). 
Our vet said it's only 2% cats that behave that way. And we tried everything actually, calming him, bringing him earlier before the appointment to familiarize himself and bringing right to the room skipping the vet reception smells. 
I swear last time we took him to the vet he didn't talk to us for a day after  I do have some reservations about mobile vet, but I will have to try it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cinderflower said:


> the only reason i'd recommend against a home visit is because i've had such horrible luck with people who come to your home. i haven't used a vet but decided against doing that because of the other awful things. i can't help thinking that anyone who runs a mobile service isn't good enough at what they do to rent an office. i could be wrong but i'm never doing it again so it doesn't matter.


I'm glad you've come to a decision and are happy about it. That said, I'm sure there are JUST as many great mobile vets as there are really crappy ones that have a real office and everything.

Op, since it stresses your cat out so much it couldn't hurt to interview mobile vets. You might very well find one you like and at the very LEAST one that you can tolerate for routine things.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cinderflower said:


> i can't help thinking that anyone who runs a mobile service isn't good enough at what they do to rent an office.


Wow...that's a huge broad brush generalization about a large group of professionals. Just like everything else...there's good and bad. My current vet and my previous vet have both had home visit practices and they're both great. My previous vet left the office practice she was at because she was tired of the office baloney that goes with working for someone else. Not all vets are in the financial position to open their own practice.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our TNR / rescue group has worked with every vet in the area. We know who the few good ones are. Have you thought of calling a reputable no kill rescue or a TNR group to inquire who the good cat vets are in your area?

The absolute best vets we work with are 45 min from my house. He started out doing home visits while saving to build a building. He still will do home visits. The other vet who works part time with him does home visits all the time. She is the best vet I’ve ever worked with. She did internships at Cornell and Tufts. 

Because a vet is mobile vet isn’t a reflection on their skill or knowledge. My fav vets when working with the skittish rescues we bring in use animal communication and will take as long as the cat needs to feel comfortable when bringing them into their office. It’s amazing to watch them calm down and trust what is going on with the poking and prodding when doing a wellness evaluation. 

Try checking around for the good CAT vets in your area. I would strongly suggest having a vet come to your home.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Wow...that's a huge broad brush generalization about a large group of professionals. Just like everything else...there's good and bad. My current vet and my previous vet have both had home visit practices and they're both great. My previous vet left the office practice she was at because she was tired of the office baloney that goes with working for someone else. Not all vets are in the financial position to open their own practice.


okay okay god you guys. i don't like the idea of mobile vets but i'm sure there may be a few that are okay. am i not allowed to have my own preference?

i qualified that i decided against it because i had other hideous experiences with people who come to your home. i'm sure there are nursing services who are competent but i will never allow another one in my home after an agency gave me MRSA with dirty instruments and that is only one instance. they are now closed, partially because of my documentation and i'm sure i was not the only person who lodged a complaint. but that damage was done, and it could have been much worse.

you cannot fault me for being wary. i know there are just as many bad vets (and doctors. and nurses. and dentists. and maids. and plumbers.) with their own offices, but i have the option of leaving if i'm not satisfied with their behavior or what they say. 

once someone is in your home, you have to pay them. i simply do not trust mobile vets and i never will. i'm quite happy with the one i have, but i'm not going to recommend that anyone fly to denver to see him lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

As per my post Cinderflower, I was just telling my experiences. No condemnation towards your opinion. 

Trust me when I say, from my experiences, there are a lot of bad vets and poor quality vet care out there. I constantly get asked who are the good vets in my area and I broadcast who to avoid like the plague and why and what these vets did. I have no tolerance for shoddy medical care when it involves helpless, voiceless dogs and cats.


----------

